# Please post home made cultivators.



## RalphMills (Mar 13, 2011)

Just purchased a MF 65 row crop with tricycle front end. I have a cultivator from one of the old IH cub tractors that I plan on using the teeth from.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ralph! This thread should be interesting! I'll be watching for ideas!


----------

